# [gelöst] System will nicht starten (Installation nach Handb)

## Big_F

Hallo,

bin recht neu in der Linuxwelt. Hab jetzt mich mal dran gemacht gentoo mit Hilfe des gentoo-Handbuches zu installieren.Das ging eigentlich auch alles recht gut und ich denke ich habe dabei auch viel gelernt.

Jetzt will ich aber das System starten. Wenn ich unter Grub meine Windowspartition auswähle startet er dies ohne Probleme. Wenn ich Linux auswähl kommt allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung:

-------------------------------------------  

   Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r3'

root (hd0,6)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mmtr:3, ywrap

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

-------------------------------------------

darauf hin komm ich dann wieder zu Grub zurück. Meine Routpartition liegt auf hda7. /boot ist auch darauf. Mich irritiert zudem das "Filesystem type is ext2fs", da ich eigentlich eine ext3 Partition haben müsste.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.Last edited by Big_F on Wed Jun 27, 2007 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Das mit dem ext2 ist schon richtig. ext3 ist nicht anderes als ext2 mit Journal. 

Und um zu lesen reicht es die Partition mit ext2 anzusprechen.

Guck doch mal nach, ob der Kernel wirklich da liegt. Im Grub e für edit drücken. 

Dann die zeile mit dem kernel auswählen. wieder e? mein ich fuer edit.

dann nach dem kernel (hd0,7)/boot/[tab] und er sollte dir den inhalt des Verzeichniss auflisten.

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

kannst du bitte mal deine /etc/fstab datei posten.

eventuel reicht es wenn du bei grub folgendens änderst 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mmtr:3, ywrap
```

neu

```
kernel (hd0,6)/boot/kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mmtr:3, ywrap
```

gruss kurt

----------

## musv

Hast du die Bootpartition vom Rüberkopieren des Kernels gemountet?

Hast du das Kernelimage  /usr/src/linux/arch/$_DeineArch/boot/bzImage nach /boot/kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 kopiert? 

PS: Ist zwar kein Problem ext3 als Dateisystem für /boot zu verwenden, reichen würde aber auch ext2. Auf den benötigten <10 mb auf der Bootpartition kann man sich Journaling sparen.

----------

## Big_F

Danke erst mal für eure schnelle Hilfe. Lag wohl am Kopieren der Kernel-Datei. Zudem war der fstab-Eintrag nicht ganz korrekt. Durch die Option vga=0x31B hat der Bildschirm nichts angezeigt.

Noch eine Frage zum Kernel. Beim kompilieren von diesem haben mich die Optionen anfangs schon ein bisschen erschlagen. Wenn ich das nun verbessern will, kann ich da einfach noch einmal ein neues kompilieren, dieses ins Verzeichnis packen, danach die gewünschten Module anpassen und schon läuft das?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ja kannst du, am besten mit lspci deine Hardware herausfinden und entsprechend die Kerneloptionen anpassen, und dann wie gehabt nach /boot kopieren und grub eintrag erstellen, wenn du am Kernel bastelst solltest du sicherheitshalber eine funktionierende Version auf der Bootpartition habe damit du notfalls starten kannst.

CoS24

----------

## cryptosteve

Für den Anfang empfiehlt es sich übrigens, sowohl den Kernel als auch den Bootloader so wenig zu pimpen, wie es nur irgendwie geht. Erst wenn das System läuft, dann solltest Du anfangen, an beiden Sachen zu drehen. 

Am besten den funktionierenden Kernel bestehen lassen und einen zweiten lieber zusätzlich kompilieren und z.B. nach /boot/mykernel/bzImage kopieren und einen dazugehörigen Grub-Eintrag erstellen. So kannst Du am zweiten nach Gutdünken rumbasteln und zur not den alten funktionierenden Kernel starten, falls was in die Hose geht.

----------

## Big_F

Danke für die TIps.

Hab fürs erste mal wohl bisschen zuviel rum gebastelt, so dass er jetzt die Netzwerkkarte nicht finden kann. Werds einfach nochmal neu kompilieren. Habt mir wirklich richtig weiter geholfen.

----------

